

Ask HN: Unflagging? - adzicg

When reading HN on my phone, I occasionally tap on the flag link in a post when wanting to click on the link itself (sorry, thick fingers). Is there a way to cancel the flagging if done in error?
======
detaro
... just click on "unflag" that replaces the "flag"?

------
personjerry
After you click 'flag' it should return you to the same page, with 'flag'
replaced with 'unflag'. Tap that and you're good.

